# The Loewe Goya



## Plus Sized Luxury

Anyone watch the show on youtube? I'm new to the brand, but I'm very curious about this bag:












						Loewe Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear Collection
					

Loewe Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## despair

It's basically Loewe's take on the Box bag or the Constance, but a nice take nonetheless!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

despair said:


> It's basically Loewe's take on the Box bag or the Constance, but a nice take nonetheless!


I think so too - less splashy than the Constance but not as subtle as the Box Bag from Celine. I’m wondering when it’s coming out!


----------



## doni

It is called the Goya


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

doni said:


> It is called the Goya



Where did you see that? I'm googling but no luck. I wanted to see if the price and specs are listed anywhere.


----------



## doni

monet_notthepainter said:


> Where did you see that? I'm googling but no luck. I wanted to see if the price and specs are listed anywhere.


I saw it in the mail they sent around. But I believe they have a feature in the website about the bag, there is even a video showing how it is made.

But it is from the latest fashion show, so I guess we will have to wait until Fall (or later Summer) for it.

Maybe we should change the title of this thread to Goya bag?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

doni said:


> I saw it in the mail they sent around. But I believe they have a feature in the website about the bag, there is even a video showing how it is made.
> 
> But it is from the latest fashion show, so I guess we will have to wait until Fall (or later Summer) for it.
> 
> Maybe we should change the title of this thread to Goya bag?



Thanks! lol I started this thread so people can discuss what's coming out in the new collection, so feel free to post any pics/info from the show for other interesting items.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## honey.dew

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5026390
> View attachment 5026391
> View attachment 5026392
> View attachment 5026393


I'm usually not adventurous when it comes to colors but I really dig that new puzzle. I hope they will have a mini version of it!


----------



## Ally1707

Hi fellow TPFers !

i just got an email from Loewe introducing their new Goya bag and I would love to hear your thoughts on it.

it comes in two sizes, medium and small. Material is what Loewe calls "silk calfskin".

The medium Goya costs €2800, the small one comes in at €2500.

There is also the Goya accordion clutch (€1600)


The Goya Bags on Loewe‘s website

I‘m curious to read your thoughts about this bag. It‘s very obviously reminiscent of Celine bags like the Box bag and the Triomphe and the Goya comes in at a similar price point. I like the Anagram closure (and the logo in general) but for the price point it is a bit too plain for my taste. I love Loewe because it‘s understated but usually their designs have a bit of whimsy to them that makes them uniquely Loewe. The Goya is pretty but unless this bag goes on sale, I‘m probably not going to get one. At least not before I know what Phoebe Philo is coming out with next year.

would love to read your take on the new Goya!


----------



## muggles

I think they are boring!


----------



## totally

Ally1707 said:


> I‘m curious to read your thoughts about this bag. It‘s very obviously reminiscent of Celine bags like the Box bag and the Triomphe and the Goya comes in at a similar price point. I like the Anagram closure (and the logo in general) but for the price point it is a bit too plain for my taste. *I love Loewe because it‘s understated but usually their designs have a bit of whimsy to them that makes them uniquely Loewe. *The Goya is pretty but unless this bag goes on sale, I‘m probably not going to get one. At least not before I know what Phoebe Philo is coming out with next year.



I agree...for this type of design nothing beats the Celine Classic bag for me. I think Loewe has more interesting bags! I'm sure the leather on this bag is very nice though.


----------



## LexAeterna

I absolutely love the elegance of the anagram and the simplicity of the bag. Personally, the price point is a bit much for me. Other than Celine’s Classic Box Bag, this reminds me of the Givenchy 4G and YSL Solferino bag which costs way less. I would love to get it if I didn’t have something kind of similar already (Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag)


----------



## earthygirl

I agree...it’s beautiful but too plain and unoriginal tojustify the high price for me.  I would prefer another puzzle or hammock over this.


----------



## pursekitten

I can see how Loewe die-hards would love this classic style from the fashion house, but I'm fine looking at similar vintage styles from other brands. Pass.


----------



## Evergreen602

I have a slight preference for the look of the Celine Classic, but have a stronger preference for crossbody function on a bag.  The medium Celine Classic strap drop won't work for me, unfortunately.  However the Goya appears to be more versatile.  I really like the anagram closure too.  It could be contender for a spot in my closet, even at that price point. I won't be an early adopter, but I'll definitely be interested in reviews as they are posted.


----------



## honey.dew

It looks nice and is style that goes with everything. I don't doubt Loewe's craftmanship and quality but I do wonder how the bag will hold up in time with scratches and creasing where the leather folds... especially at that price point.

A bit off topic but I've been seeing a lot of celebrities promoting the Goya - e.g. Hyuna being their global ambassador. I wonder if Loewe is taking a different direction with the release of this bag.


----------



## missmythology

I’m usually sure what I think of a bag but definitely not sure on that one.. It’s elegant but quite expensive... Love the leather and closure though.. maybe I’ll get an slg and see if I like it...


----------



## 880

Elegant understated bag in a classic design that highlights the anagram logo for lovers of the brand. Agree with @pursekitten that this is a pass for me. I’m still looking for the perfect puzzle bag. (After years of disliking the puzzle, I suddenly woke up thinking about it lol)


----------



## LexAeterna

Has anyone seen this bag in-person or has purchased it? I would like to know what your thoughts are!   there aren't any reviews online yet unfortunately.


----------



## Sophie-Anne

I agree, it looks boring. Just like any other bag with their logo in front. What's the point?


----------



## jelliedfeels

I get why the brands all want to bring out a logo flap bag & I think this is a nice example of the genre.
This is petty but what is bugging me is the name. When I hear Goya I think drama, shadows, gothic and this is not that at all.
It’s precise & intricate so why not call it the Velasquez & save Goya for one of the more eccentric/elaborate creations?


----------



## manpursefan

Loewe is promoting this so hard but this wouldn't be a classic. They should invest more on marketing the Gate or Heel tbh.


----------



## Sophie-Anne

manpursefan said:


> Loewe is promoting this so hard but this wouldn't be a classic. They should invest more on marketing the Gate or Heel tbh.


 That's interesting. It's like a 'after-thought' bag. Like either they run out of ideas or they want to change or establish a particular image for this brand. TBH, I don't know what image Loewe actually has. It is like they are doing everything and nothing. I just personally have a leather belt from them. The famous puzzle bag is just not my cup of tea. Was thinking to get that cute canvas motifs shoulder bag and a card wallet from them, but didn't pull the trigger in the end. It is just...plain. And if they are pushing this bag, they may just brand their brand 'quality bland' to convey the message.


----------



## ajde.adam

I was browsing Fashionphile a few hours ago and came  across the small Goya in the avocado green jacquard. And it was going for less than 1300 and is pretty much brand new so I swooped in and just checked out! 

I think a big part of the reason why I bought it is because I’m really really wanting an anagram jacquard bag from Loewe, but it sure wasn’t this style I thought would be added to my collection. I  made a collage of the small Luna with bag straps I can purchase for it but I guess that’s off the table for now, LOL. I’ll make sure to post pics once it arrives, keeping my fingers crossed that I like the bag.


----------



## jan etc

ajde.adam said:


> I was browsing Fashionphile a few hours ago and came  across the small Goya in the avocado green jacquard. And it was going for less than 1300 and is pretty much brand new so I swooped in and just checked out!
> 
> I think a big part of the reason why I bought it is because I’m really really wanting an anagram jacquard bag from Loewe, but it sure wasn’t this style I thought would be added to my collection. I  made a collage of the small Luna with bag straps I can purchase for it but I guess that’s off the table for now, LOL. I’ll make sure to post pics once it arrives, keeping my fingers crossed that I like the bag


Are you enjoying the bag? I regret not getting the brown from fashionphile. Still eyeing for one that is below retail.


----------



## Greentea

I want to see this one in person. I like the Celine versions but they are just so heavy and i can't stand the clasp on the Box bag. But this looks so chic and simple. I don't think that plain needs to mean boring. Sometimes it means timeless and understated and elegant and when that's what you're looking for, I think this this bag fits the bill.


----------



## ajde.adam

jan etc said:


> Are you enjoying the bag? I regret not getting the brown from fashionphile. Still eyeing for one that is below retail.



To be honest I have yet to use the bag once. Its size is smaller than what I’d typically like to wear so it’s just been sitting on my shelf. I am pretty sure that if it was the medium size I’d have taken it out a few times already.


----------



## Southern Gem

monet_notthepainter said:


> Anyone watch the show on youtube? I'm new to the brand, but I'm very curious about this bag:
> 
> View attachment 5023917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear Collection
> 
> 
> Loewe Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com


I have not watched the show yet. This does take inspiration from the Hermes Constance . The same shoulder style and beautiful leather. Loewe's quality in leather and craftsmanship is high regarded again a lot like Hermes. Both also do not have an external pocket opposite the front closure ( wish it did). I have not had the opportunity to get this handbag in my hands. Online the colors I have seen are rich and saturated.


----------



## jan etc

ajde.adam said:


> To be honest I have yet to use the bag once. Its size is smaller than what I’d typically like to wear so it’s just been sitting on my shelf. I am pretty sure that if it was the medium size I’d have taken it out a few times already.


I just got one in the medium in the cream colour. Not the colour I originally wanted but it was less tha rrp and I’ll see how I go with it.


----------



## ajde.adam

jan etc said:


> I just got one in the medium in the cream colour. Not the colour I originally wanted but it was less tha rrp and I’ll see how I go with it.



Ohh how’s the medium? When you have time, could you take pics for us? I’d love to see which one you got.


----------



## thundercloud

Bumping this to see if there is new feedback on the goya. I'm really liking the FW 2022 inflated anagram versions, but I haven't seen them in person.


----------



## alisonanna

I'm really interested in the leather Puffer Goya.  The leather is really silky and the puffy is appealing.  It seems to only come with the donut chain strap, and it's removable.


----------



## ajde.adam

thundercloud said:


> Bumping this to see if there is new feedback on the goya. I'm really liking the FW 2022 inflated anagram versions, but I haven't seen them in person.


I had the small Goya in anagram jacquard and sold it recently. The bag is really pretty to look at when displayed on my shelf, but it just didn’t work for my lifestyle. The small was not spacious enough for me and I had to forego some of my essential items the few times I used the bag. I’m sure the medium one would’ve worked out better for my needs. I don’t think I’d consider getting that piece though because of its price point. I’d rather get another Puzzle to add to my collection as I know I’ll actually use that bag.


----------



## thundercloud

ajde.adam said:


> I had the small Goya in anagram jacquard and sold it recently. The bag is really pretty to look at when displayed on my shelf, but it just didn’t work for my lifestyle. The small was not spacious enough for me and I had to forego some of my essential items the few times I used the bag. I’m sure the medium one would’ve worked out better for my needs. I don’t think I’d consider getting that piece though because of its price point. I’d rather get another Puzzle to add to my collection as I know I’ll actually use that bag.


Great feedback. Thank you! I have a mini puzzle and still have room to spare, so I was thinking the small goya would be okay. I should go try it on in person to be sure though. My phone is the largest item I carry. I was hoping for an alternative to the Constance and Box/Classic...


----------

